# Anonimo Polluce Mini Review



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

I will be really brief here on my initial impressions with my new Polluce

-Beautiful Wood box with steel hinges, Steel logos Anonimo and Firenze, Leather like interior. Easily the nicest presentation box ive got with a watch...Im guessing thats where a big chunk of the retail price goes.. 


















-Case and Bracelet are well beyond anything I have ever seen, truly handmade, beadblasted type process and brushing too by hand, you know when you hold it thats its clearly made to higher standard than most any other i have seen. I read they can only make like 20 cases per day, which is amazing. Mine is #12 of 299. They only made 150 in Blue i believe so its a very limited edition for sure.

Its stated as a 42-43mm case which is very deceiving as it wears Much larger for sure, takes up a good chunk of wrist and when i hold next to my 45-46mm pieces, I dont see it as smaller...really odd for sure.

Its rated at WR 121ATM on the back and 100ATM on the dial which seems typical for how Anonimo states the WR. I think my Wayfarer 2 also had a slightly diff WR on the front as compared to the back. Has a very oversized crown and a helium release valve which gives it great character for sure. The winding stem feels like a tank,,,,man i have never felt a stem where you have to use some real pressure to turn it etc....although it is smooth, just feels like you couldnt break it if you tried..

The bracelet is just perfection,,,,,i think they retail for anywhere from 500-700 for the bracelet which seems excessive until you feel it. The detail work and the fit and finish is at the top of the game for sure.

My only gripe is that the clasp they chose is a single foldover dual button and rather thin. They really need a heavier clasp IMO and you must really ensure its locked closed after hearing 2 clicks otherwise it will pop open....there goes your new toy down the drain....LOL

Theres just something about the case and bracelet that I cant put into words but when you hold one you will know that its not at all the same as any other case you have held...It is superb...

Here is a great link if you want to see the cases hand made etc and then some pics of mine:

VIDEO- http://www.anonimo.com/en/video-processo-produttivo.html





































Dial/ Crystal etc:

The dial is just an amazing color of Blue...not too dark nor too light...My gripe is that there is either no AR or little at best which makes the blue color appear washed out in just the right light. Not all the time but just if it hits it just right. The lume is like a torch on all hands and numerals.

IMO when you spend retail of 4k plus on a watch, AR should be a standard feature especially if lower end brands use it on all pieces as well.

I like the CNS and MC logos, although I hav read others dont care for them. I think they add cool character to the piece and when you read about the backstory its even cooler. The story behing the Polluce and the CNS and MC can be found here-

http://deskdivers.com/Site/Polluce.html









































































My last thoughts are this.....Amazing Company, Amazingly built watch, Unreal Case and bracelet quality.....worth every dime.......Just needs AR and a heavier clasp and it would be a 100%. With those I rate it a 95%. Will I buy a 3rd Anonimo....Oh Yeah.......


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice review and great pictures too! :-!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Great pictures!!!! The bracelet is the most unique from all others. well built. Congrats on you Polluce.:-!


----------



## kroko (Sep 23, 2008)

Congratulation on the purchase. It is a beautiful watch. I agree with you on most of your observations. My only comment is about the box/presentation. Although you liked it, in my opinion it is not too upscale. It is not solid wood, rather a veneer and the rubberized lid cover makes it feel cheap. More importantly, unlike another certain brand, Anonimo does not provide a tool for strap changing. You may not feel the pain that much with the bracelet, but if you had a leather strap you eventually would face a need for a screwdriver (pin tool combo).


----------



## nick9mm (Jan 20, 2008)

Quality post and great pix :-!

It's all good,
nick9mm


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

i heard there is a possibility of applying AR which is done by dealers. you may want to check that out.


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

if true, I would jump at the chance////ill look into it, Thx


----------



## JRMH (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice review and pictures! Thanks for sharing.

Congrats and enjoy your beautiful new watch!


----------

